# Howard Stables 2008 All Stars



## Howard Stables (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Stables would like to share their All Stars . . .





Hot Hot Heat HOF

1999 Shetland/ASPR Gelding (T-A-M-S Wise Guy x T.A.M.'s Fanta "C" )

RESERVE CHAMPION ASPR Open Country Pleasure Driving

Again we would like to thank Friendship Farm, Cathy and Sabrina Brubaker, for allowing HotHotHeat to come live with us.






HS Promised Me Color

1994 Pinto/Shetland Mare (Silver Blazer HOF x Cres-Or-Lars April Love)

RESERVE CHAMPION ASPC Modern Ladies Country Pleasure Driving, 46" and Under

RESERVE CHAMPION ASPC Modern Amateur Country Pleasure Driving, 46" and under w/Leslie Brack

RESERVE CHAMPION ASPC Modern Youth Country Pleasure Driving, 46" and under w/Cameron Nelson

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Modern Open Country Pleasure Driving, 46" and under (9th)






Front Row Seat

2003 Shetland Mare (Knight's Star Attraction x Knight's Two Steppin Gal)

Owned by Cindy McPike/Cameron Nelson

CHAMPION ASPC Modern Youth Formal Pleasure Driving, 46" & under w/Cameron Nelson

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Modern Formal Limit Pleasure Driving, 46" & under (3rd)

ASPC Modern Formal Open Pleasure Driving, 46" & under (7th)

We would like to thank Springer Farms for letting us purchase this great pony.






Pony Vistas Snappy

1997 ASPR/PtHA Gelding (D&S Yippieciociay x Pony Vista's Lady of Lace)

Owned by Kathy Howard and Leslie Brack

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPR Geldings, ANy Age (3rd)

ASPR Amateur Pleasure Driving w/Mamie Boyles (3rd)

ASPR Open Pleasure Driving (4th)

Springer Farms Electrifying

2008 Shetland Mare (Springer Farms High Voltage x Pony-Vistas Dixie Delite)

Owned by Cameron Nelson and Kathy Howard

CHAMPION ASPC Modern Mare Foal of Current Year

We would again like to thank Springer Farms to purchase this Champion filly.



S&T Creme da la Creme

2006 Foundation Classic Shetland Gelding (CS Chocolate Chip x Northwind's Peaches and Cream)

Owned by Equines By Design, Leslie Brack and Mamie Boyles

CHAMPION ASPC Foundation Classic Gelding, 2 years old, 40" and under

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Foundation Classic Model Gelding, 2 years and older (10th)






Odysseys Quick Step By Design

2007 Shetland Stallion (nowGelding) (Grassmere's Tim Tom x Rock-A-Doo WAH)

Owned by Equines By Design, Leslie Brack and Mamie Boyles

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Modern Stallion, 1 year old, Over 41"-43" (3rd)
Howard Stables would also like to CONGRATULATE . . .




Lil Britches Created By An Angel HOF

2005 Shetland Mare (by Created In His Image HOF)

Owned by Soundview Shetlands, Guy and Julie Bickford

Trained by Windbreaker Ponies, Randy Grimes

CHAMPION ASPC Modern Junior Pony Formal Pleasure Driving, 46" & under

CHAMPION ASPC Modern Ladies Formal Pleasure Driving, 46" & under

RESERVE CHAMPION ASPC Modern Open Formal Pleasure Driving, 46" & under

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Modern Pleasure Mares, 3 years and older, 46" and under (3rd)

Lil Britches Viper

2006 Shetland Stallion (by Created In His Image HOF x Royal Manor Charisma)

CHAMPION ASPC Modern Stallion, 2 years old, Over 42-44.5"

HONORABLE MENTION

ASPC Modern Open Harness, Over 43"-46" (7th)

We expect four (4) Image foals this Spring, 2009. They will be available for purchase.

www.HowardStables.com

Howard Stables has limited openings for training for both Shetlands and Miniature Horses in 2009.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations, very impressive ponies, you should be proud.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on your MANY wins. They are all lovely. Again another great name ---HotHot Heat


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations.....[/SIZE]_


----------

